# Small screw driver substitution



## Bovine (Dec 9, 2012)

I needed to make an elaborate test setup for an LED project I am working on when I needed a small straight slot screwdriver to get deep into a test lead housing. 
Just before I ground down a kitchen knife to a meer splinter, I saw this wire feeler gauge set and my paradigm of screw driver collapsed. 
I only needed to snip the tip a bit and, BOOM, a tiny screw driver.


----------

